# Hello



## Sundaysilence (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, everyone. My name is Amanda, I'm 17, and I live in Arkansas. I'm pretty soft-spoken, so this is the longest post you'll probably ever get from me  
I'm a hunter/jumper, and I've only been riding for about 10 months. I don't own a horse, but we're looking for one. My lesson horse is named Sassy, and she's a Quarter Horse/Paint cross. I can jump 2 feet on her, and I'm pretty sure she hates me :lol: I nicknamed her "Mon petite Chou," which means "my little cabbage." That's it, really. I'm a pretty boring person, I guess!

~Amanda


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

hey amanda! welcome to the forum.

we're kinda neighbors, i'm in kansas.  

you will be surprised just how much you can really talk on here, everyone is so nice, friendly, and helpful.

sassy sounds like a wonderful horse and i bet she really doesn't hate you. :wink: 

welcome!!!!


----------



## Sundaysilence (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol. Hey, neighbor.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I bet you're not boring.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## haffie (Feb 1, 2007)

welcome amanda


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Aw, what a cute name.


----------

